# CD/DVD GUI Burning on 12.0-RELEASE



## pacija (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi,

I seem to have trouble configuring CD/DVD burning applications since 12.0-RELEASE. I am not completely new to problems with optical media burning in FreeBSD, and I remember how confusing it was for me many years ago. But once I figured out that pkg-messages are there for a reason, and followed k3b's pkg-message to the word, I finally managed to burn CDs. In the process I learned a lot about device ownership and permissions, devfs.rules purpose, setuid bits etc.

I haven't been burning CDs since 12.0-RELEASE. When I got the need for it a few days ago, I noticed sysutils/k3b-kde4 has been deprecated, and replaced with sysutils/k3b. I've built it in poudriere successfully, and installed it fine, but I can't burn CD in it, regardless of the fact that I did all I used to do with sysutils/k3b-kde4 back on 11.X-RELEASE (stuff in pkg-plist).

Am I missing something obvious? Is there some other CD/DVD burning GUI application which can burn me audio CD directly from mp3s? Notice that burning .iso to CD and creating data CDs doesn't work either.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2019)

I haven't burned anything in ages. But what I can remember, a lot of these applications look for /dev/cdrom. So make sure the link is enabled in devfs.conf and it's pointing to the correct device.


----------



## trev (Feb 28, 2019)

No GUI, but I use the sysutils/cdrtools and the shell script I wrote ages ago as below on FBSD-12 without issue:


```
#!/bin/sh

if [ "${1}" = "" ]
  then
     echo "Usage: burncd iso_filename"
     exit
fi

cdrecord -v fs=64m gracetime=30 -sao -eject driveropts=burnfree dev=1,0,0 "${1}"

echo "Finished"
```

Your device may not be 1,0,0 - check with `cdrecord devlist` (as root). Also, script must be run as root. I've only been burning FBSD ISO images for some years!


----------



## fernandel (Mar 1, 2019)

I learned from http://srobb.net/dvds.html and it works for me.


----------



## scottro (Mar 1, 2019)

As the author of that page, I have to confess that I haven't burned an optical disk in FreeBSD-12, or, indeed, in anything, for a few years.  When the page was first put up, and burning disks was more common, I think I got most of my FreeBSD information from the handbook, but that was back in the early or mid double oughts.   (And it's nice to hear that a page helped someone, thank you fernandel ).


----------



## uzsolt (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm using own script. It can't burn audio cd/dvd only data.


----------



## fernandel (Mar 1, 2019)

scottro said:


> As the author of that page, I have to confess that I haven't burned an optical disk in FreeBSD-12, or, indeed, in anything, for a few years.  When the page was first put up, and burning disks was more common, I think I got most of my FreeBSD from the handbook, but that was back in the early or mid double oughts.   (And it's nice to hear that a page helped someone, thank you fernandel ).


I am using FreeBSD-12 Release and I am using CD/DVD still and I am burning them as I learned from scottro manuals page.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 2, 2019)

I use nothing but sysutils/tkdvd as a GUI tool for burning everything and have for years. I've burned .iso. .mp3 files to disk and movies to disk. 

I use audio/asunder for ripping CD.


----------



## scottro (Mar 2, 2019)

It's good to know that information still works in FreeBSD-12, and I'll have to add that next time I get to editing that page. Thanks again for the kind words.


----------

